# Physician's Formula



## Allura Beauty (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Booster Powders














  	More photos & full review here
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## soco210 (Feb 27, 2011)

Physicians Formula Happy Booster Glow & Mood Boosting Blush in Rose


----------



## soco210 (Mar 9, 2011)

Physicians Formula Happy Booster Glow & Mood Boosting Blush in Natural


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 27, 2011)

Full review & photos here.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 20, 2012)

Happy Booster Glow & Mood Boosting Lipstick

  	I Heart Rose & I Heart Nude


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 12, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 12, 2012)

Full photos & swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 26, 2012)

Pop Collection Shimmer Strips Custom Eye Enhancing Shadow & Liner for Green Eyes: more photos & review here.


----------

